# Sasha's First Trip To The Groomer!



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Sasha is getting groomed for the first time today and Momma is nervous! I took printed instructions and pictures so I hope she turns out well. Anyway, here are some before pictures and when she is finished I will take some after pictures and post them for all to see!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasha is such a pretty girl. I hope all goes well at the groomers . . . it is always a little bit of a shock when you first see them after the first one. Jackson looked so different after his first grooming (and there was NO trim at the first one) that I wasn't sure it was my dog


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's adorable! I can't believe her hair is long enough for a top knot! What a cutie!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, any after pics yet?? She is sooooo beautiful, I'm sure she'll be just as beautiful after!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sasha is adorable, can't wait to see her new hairdo.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok everyone I've been trying to upload her groomed pics for a couple of hours now and there is a database error! So bare with me and as soon as I can post them I will.....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It may be too many pics at once.
Try just one and see what happens.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sasha*

Sasha is absolutely beautiful! i am looking forward to the pics after her grooming session!


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are the after pics I promised! It was a bit shocking to see Sasha at first but I think she looks sweet! What do you all think?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think she looks great. I like that they didn't take her too short.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*She's gorgeous*

Joanna,

Sasha looks absolutely gorgeous! What a sweet little doll baby. I am sure you were happy with the results.

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute!!! Great grooming job, she looks so nice.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks great. I love her gray "socks".


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I love her grey socks too!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh what a sweetie pie! Love her new do, now you will need to take her "out" to be seen.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Your groomer did a nice job. She looks adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She looks adorable. Your groomer did a great job, definitely a keeper.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Sasha looks lovely...looks like the groomer went over your instructions well!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Her cut is very cute. She is just adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks so cute & perky with the new 'do! What kind of harness is she wearing?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like you have found a good groomer which is hard with a Havanese. Sasha looks very chic!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG she looks sooooo adorable, You cold have the Finster and worry about the groomer's report card...Fin Failed ound:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Kathie, that looks like some sort of gentle leader harness to prevent pulling.

Sorry, forgot to add that the groomer did a great job!! Sasha is a beauty


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sasha is adorable. They did a great job trimming her because she still looks very Havish!
Gina


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Sasha's harness is one that I found at WalMart and it's actually her second one of this style because she recently outgrew the first!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Michelle-How did Fin fail???

Joanna-That harness is so cute! I love all the girly things.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the look, she looks like a baby.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She's cute! I am glad they also did not clip too much hair.


----------

